# Question about Heimdall and Odin



## raisedinal

Hello All, I am familiar with Odin and have used it frequently, but I can see how Heimdall would be beneficial, (and it can be run on Mac with OSX??? which is my main motivation)

I usually find Odin Files but some folks specify that something is for Heimdall.

If I have the Odin Files for Full version of something is it possible to extract the components to run with Heimdall or do they have to be built/compiled for a specific format? I'm thinking about the EE25 Full version.

(I'd love to have the full version of EH09 rooted as well so I don't have to keep going to EE25 then upgrading to EH09?)


----------



## m0r0n3s

Heimdall is the Open source equivalent of Odin, plus the added value/flexibility of flashing only what you need in a rom. You basically unzip the Odin package and select file by file what you want to flash. It works perfectly in Linux (that's what I use to flash my phone), Mac and Windows.


----------



## raisedinal

Double posted...deleted


----------



## raisedinal

m0r0n3s said:


> Heimdall is the Open source equivalent of Odin, plus the added value/flexibility of flashing only what you need in a rom. You basically unzip the Odin package and select file by file what you want to flash. It works perfectly in Linux (that's what I use to flash my phone), Mac and Windows.


OK I just opened the Zip file and all I see is a .pit file and a .md5? am I missing something? Can the md5 file be decompressed more?

Anyone have the FULL Root EH09? (I have Full EE25 and can upgrade to the rooted EH09 if need be)


----------



## akellar

raisedinal said:


> OK I just opened the Zip file and all I see is a .pit file and a .md5? am I missing something? Can the md5 file be decompressed more?
> 
> Anyone have the FULL Root EH09? (I have Full EE25 and can upgrade to the rooted EH09 if need be)


Yes you open the .tar to get to the other files. There's no such thing as a FULL rooted Odin file. Rooted files are edited and not considered FULL builds generally. I assume you are referring to a FULL build in regards to its ability to repartition anyway.


----------



## raisedinal

akellar said:


> Yes you open the .tar to get to the other files. There's no such thing as a FULL rooted Odin file. Rooted files are edited and not considered FULL builds generally. I assume you are referring to a FULL build in regards to its ability to repartition anyway.


Yea didn't think that through... but yes looking for full to keep from having to go to ee25 first then to eh09... no big deal...will stick to what I know works.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## raisedinal

Ok downloaded the Heimdall 1.3.1 (current one) and extracted the Tar to EE25...and the GUI for Heimdall is different that other How-to's so It doesn't show putting in the individual files you load a "firmware packet" and it extracts and such...but unfortunately with teh EE25 Full Build for Odin it says that its missing a file called...firmware.xml, then it stops and never loads anything? Oh well, I'm at work so haven't had time to read about the command line stuff and how to run it that way but then again All I have is OSX here so when I'm at home I can just use Odin? Well just telling what I found, if anyone has any input or thoughts I'm open...Thanks!

Raisedinal


----------



## dsk04

Heimdall doesn't use movinand.bin, that saves some room, also its easy to use if you mixing and matching, saves some time, you dont have to tar the files that you using, or all the files in a tar, thats about all i can think of... good luck


----------



## m0r0n3s

raisedinal said:


> Ok downloaded the Heimdall 1.3.1 (current one) and extracted the Tar to EE25...and the GUI for Heimdall is different that other How-to's so It doesn't show putting in the individual files you load a "firmware packet" and it extracts and such...but unfortunately with teh EE25 Full Build for Odin it says that its missing a file called...firmware.xml, then it stops and never loads anything? Oh well, I'm at work so haven't had time to read about the command line stuff and how to run it that way but then again All I have is OSX here so when I'm at home I can just use Odin? Well just telling what I found, if anyone has any input or thoughts I'm open...Thanks!
> Raisedinal


The new Heimdall interface has a tab for flashing, you need the .pit file to use it. Instead of fixed fields in the interface this improved one will read the PIT file and load a dropdown with all the fields that can be flashed, then you add the files to each field and when you're done you just click the flash button
View attachment 4049


----------



## raisedinal

Ok, just opened it and see what your speaking of. you select the partition name and then select the file that goes with it and add to the Partitions?

that leads to some more questions.

1. Some of the fields are obvious because I have files that match the name such as (modem, cache, factoryfs, etc) but some are not as obvious which files are needed such as (EFS, IBL+PBL [2 of these], and SBL2) because I don't have files that match them and I also have a Boot.bin file left that I assume needs to be loaded as well but not sure which field it goes?

2. Say I'm on EH09 with some outside kernel running...does that mean to go back to stock I can load the pit file and JUST the zimage file from the stock ROM to go back to stock? or do I need some other key files so it all gets updated?

Thanks m0r0n3s!

I probably won't try this until I can read more about it...

EDIT: Ok just found about the old version Primary Bootloader = boot.bin and secondary bootloader= SBL.bin (the EE25 full ROM has SBL and SBL2 so both are secondary bootloaders, but it also has 2 slots for IPL+PBL and I assume PBL can mean primary bootloader?)


----------



## superchunkwii

See if this video helps you at all.


----------



## raisedinal

superchunkwii said:


> See if this video helps you at all.


Thanks...thats the old version of Heimdall it does give some info but doesn't really answer the last questions of why the pit ask for SBL and SBL2 and there are two IBL+PBL slots


----------

